# Where do NYC woodworkers buy Walnut Ply?



## bfd (Dec 23, 2007)

I am asking this question for a friend of mine who lives in NYC. She just bought a place and is having here kitcher redone. She wants to use Walnut ply fronts for here kitchen cabinets and her contractor is telling her that it is concidered an "exotic" and cannot get any unless an insane minimum qty is ordered. I find this hard to believe since 3/4" x 4' x 8' sheets of A1 Walnut are readily available in Northern California. Any Locals have any recommendations. Do any of these places offer delivery?


----------



## GJP60 (Jan 12, 2010)

I just did a google search and found a couple of suppliers in the greater metro area. 
Roberts Plywood is on Long Island and they seem to have it in stock. http://www.getwood.com/stage/demo.html


----------



## quartrsawn (Aug 8, 2009)

Hello Brian , try 
250 Ferris Ave., White Plains, NY 10603
Phone: 914-946-4111 • Fax: 914-946-3779 www.condonlumber.net ,
Nat

they have walnut ply on their website.


----------



## quartrsawn (Aug 8, 2009)

Try…. M.L. Condon Company, Inc.
250 Ferris Ave., White Plains, NY 10603
Phone: 914-946-4111 • Fax: 914-946-3779


----------



## bfd (Dec 23, 2007)

Thanks guys for the info, I will pass it along to my friend.


----------



## shopdog (Nov 9, 2008)

Tell her to go to Honerkamp's in the south Bronx. Amazing place for plywood. Not only can you get walnut ply there, but you can buy sequentially numbered sheets from the same tree.

http://www.honerkamp.com/hardwood_species.html


----------



## EternalDesign (Jun 18, 2007)

Just came across this brian, thats crazy and not true. Unless he shops at home depot or something haha.


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

I'm in the heartland of America, Iowa, and I don't know where to buy walnut ply. Oak ply and Birch ply are readily available but walnut ply is another story.


----------



## bfd (Dec 23, 2007)

Hi Brian, Because the guy hesitated so much I told my friend that I could do the fronts for her here in CA and ship them to NY. She just commissioned me so thanks to the guy who wouldn't take this job. it is now my gain.


----------

